# When do babies start entertaining themselves?



## Al Syr

It's not that I don't want to sit and play with and interact with my baby but, he is now awake for long periods of tine during the day and well after an hour of playing with him I'd like to get stuff done around the house and he will lay in his bouncy or swing for like 15-20 but then he will start getting a little fussy, so I have to go back to him. I KNOW it will be quite a while until he starts playing with his toys and entertaining himself but when does it start happening? When did your LO start entertaining himself for longer periods of time? 

I am interested in ALL your experiences! Thank you :flower:


----------



## CMarie

My DS is only 3 and 1/2 weeks, but he's already way more alert. I find that making sure he's in a new "area" as much as possible helps. For example, if you're cleaning the kitchen, put your LO in their bouncy chair, but in a different area of the kitchen each time. My DS will sit in his swing for at least 30 minutes just looking around when I put him in new areas of the house :)


----------



## sj22

My LO is starting being a little more independent at around 5 months. He loves his 'learn & groove' and will spend a fair while playing in this. Now he is sitting play times are getting easier and he loves rattles etc. We borrowed a door bouncer and this also was a big hit. x


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

With Ruby it was about 3 months for 20 ish mins here and there but I must say I never really put her down much when she was little. She just came around the house with me in a carrier or in her bumbo/bouncer. By about 8 months she was very good at playing independently but as a toddler she's hit and miss haha! It depends what mood they're in and what developmental stage which changes all the time.


----------



## moomin momma

I think Lucy got interested in playing with stuff around 12 weeks or so. But I still can't leave her for long periods to go and do much more than make a drink etc. A sling was really useful in the early weeks for putting her in so I could get stuff done. Now that she's a bit bigger, her bumbo is great: she can sit in it and play and as long as I stop every so often and interact with her, I can get some stuff done, or we make what I have to do a game e.g. folding washing we do together and she feels the different fabrics etc


----------



## Al Syr

So it's kind of random I suppose?! O hope he starts sooner than later. I have a front baby carrier but he is still kind of small for it. I looked for a sling and couldn't find one :(


----------



## tu123

In her 5th month here! She would happily play on her gym mat for 30minutes.


----------



## Neko

Somewhere around 5/6 ish months. Once they can grab well and roll around a bit, they tend to stay entertained on their own for a half hour or so. Now that my daughter can roll all over the place, sorta crawl and grab everything in sight, she stays entertained for hours.


----------



## whoops

About 4 months, I think. But I often still need to be within view while she plays on her own. 

When she was younger though, she never really was awake long enough for it to be an issue. She'd only be awake for around an hour to 90 minutes at a time, and between feeding and nappy changing and a bit of tummy time, it was time for her next nap quite quickly.


----------



## Breezy

3 months he would happily play alone all day if I let him!


----------



## minties

He's likely fussing due to being tired, being awake that long is a loooong time for most babies that age. My LO would fuss and grizzle and I would assume boredom as well but he was actually getting really tired and I had no clue back then.

My LO started playing by himself for short periods of time at about 3 months, but he's quite a physically affectionate boy and prefers playing with people and lots of cuddles.

Now he can go an hour or more by himself.


----------



## Mrs Doddy

Lo has always been able to do this as I was trying to exclusively express when newborn and when h was at work I had no choice


----------



## captainj1

My LO still can't entertain himself for longer than a couple of minutes. He likes company and is very easily bored so toys last about ten seconds before he discards them. If I leave the room he whines after about 30 seconds max. If he doesn't I know he is up to no good and has crawled somewhere he shouldn't!

The only time he keeps himself occupied is if there is a lot going on around him to watch, like at least 5 people talking and lots of background noise. He loves nursery for that reason.


----------



## angelic_one

I think they tend to go through phases more than anything. Sometimes they will be happy to play by themselves then they'll go through a fussy period and want constant attention. But it does get better and better as time goes on. But the best leap forward in self-entertainment is deffo when they learn to sit up so they can access their toys better. So 6 months really, but it will gradually get better before that. 
As for getting things done I just used to take Emily with me in her bouncer to whatever I needed doing. So even though I'd be 80% playing with her and only 20% getting stuff done, it was better than nothing! :)


----------

